# Malkoff P7 C&D Mag Drop-ins!



## donn_ (Jan 27, 2009)

Just went up on his website.


----------



## rockz4532 (Jan 27, 2009)

D cell - 700+ lumens - $135.00 - Input 5-12v
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2..._id=27&zenid=cojmpamn242prk5nov23i6lunmql2le6

C cell - 700+ lumens - $135.00 - Input 5-12v
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_7&products_id=26

for $140, seems cheap for the quality, would it run well on 4 D cells (alkaline)?


----------



## donn_ (Jan 27, 2009)

10% discount if you type CPF in the right place.


----------



## AOBRICK (Jan 27, 2009)

Just placed my order.....can't wait. Gonna put it in the 'ole 6D.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm glad to see these. Please let us know how you like it AOBRICK.


----------



## RunningDave (Jan 27, 2009)

On Gene's site, it states the power requirement is 2-3 lithium rechargeables or 6-9 NIMH batteries. 

How do you get 2-3 lithium rechargeables to work? Do they make C or D sized lithiums?

thanks


----------



## skillet (Jan 27, 2009)

"D"'s are gone....


Wah, wah, wahhhhh


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Jan 27, 2009)

So I take it that I can run this in a 2C with 2 AW C Li-ion?


----------



## AOBRICK (Jan 27, 2009)

5.0Trunk said:


> I'm glad to see these. Please let us know how you like it AOBRICK.


 
I will give a full report with pictures as soon as I get it.


----------



## USM0083 (Jan 27, 2009)

Four left of the C sized dropin. I love the size of the 2C, and am sorely tempted. I ordered from Lighthound yesterday the Solarforce L900M. If I hadn't, I'd pick up Gene's latest invention.


----------



## baterija (Jan 27, 2009)

RunningDave said:


> How do you get 2-3 lithium rechargeables to work? Do they make C or D sized lithiums?



There are almost C and D size li-ions (slightly longer than normal cells). AW sells the C cells and spacers to extend the tube in the marketplace...but they are out of stock at the moment. You could also use 3xRCR or 2x18500 in a 2C light with a homemade sleeve.


----------



## AOBRICK (Jan 27, 2009)

It kills me to impulse buy anything, I usually spend many hours researching, reading reviews then ho-hum over it, maybe even lose sleep over it, consider how I am going to use it and then spend 15min waiting to click the "Confirm Order" button. 
However, I already know of Gene's quality and realize that if I diddent get it now it would be a long time until I actually would get one....I'm happy now but, On the extremely small chance that I would be unsatisified (can't happen with Gene's products) I would beat myself with a rubber hose.


----------



## Gene43 (Jan 27, 2009)

Please don't beat yourself with a rubber hose. If you don't like it, I will of course make it right by you. I hope you all like them. I have my personal one in a 2D with 2 x AW18650. I'm using a 5 1/8 inch piece of 3/4 inch PVC with a small (approx 1 inch) length of 1 inch ID vinyl hose over each end as an adapter. I then made a shortened tail spring to complete the package. Runtime is about 1 hour 15 min. on this setup.


----------



## RunningDave (Jan 27, 2009)

baterija said:


> There are almost C and D size li-ions (slightly longer than normal cells). AW sells the C cells and spacers to extend the tube in the marketplace...but they are out of stock at the moment. You could also use 3xRCR or 2x18500 in a 2C light with a homemade sleeve.



I have a 3C maglight. What would be the best Li-ion battery to use? 3x18500?


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Added to the List of Maglite drop-ins.

Great job Gene!

I remember when you started with an eBay account and now you have this!



RunningDave said:


> I have a 3C maglight. What would be the best Li-ion battery to use? 3x18500?


What's your price range?

3 C sized Li-ion batteries would be best.

You can use 2 18650s and a spacer. Not many lights seem to use the 18500 battery.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jan 27, 2009)

By any chance, is there a "drooling" smiley? I think I need that right now.
If only I could somehow justify buying this...


----------



## Gene43 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, I really appreciate it! The driver was a long hard battle. Coming up with something efficient, and small enough with a decent voltage input range near about drove me to pull my hair out!


----------



## RunningDave (Jan 27, 2009)

Gunner12 said:


> Added to the List of Maglite drop-ins.
> 
> Great job Gene!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help. Money is no object is my price range.  
I'll look for those C sized Li-ion batteries, but I can't seem to find a charger for those darn things. If all else fails, I think I'm gonna go with 2X 18650's since I already have a charger for it.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jan 27, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> By any chance, is there a "drooling" smiley? I think I need that right now.
> If only I could somehow justify buying this...







done


----------



## glockbob (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Gene and Thank you to donn for bringing this to our attention. Just ordered the C cell P7. 

This will be my second Malkoff dropin, so far I am very impressed. 

Bob


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 27, 2009)

RunningDave said:


> Thanks for the help. Money is no object is my price range.
> I'll look for those C sized Li-ion batteries, but I can't seem to find a charger for those darn things. If all else fails, I think I'm gonna go with 2X 18650's since I already have a charger for it.


I meant 2 18650s and a spacer to make contact with the spring and head. They should work.

I remember seeing a few C Li-ion battery chargers but I think many of them where home made.


----------



## glockbob (Jan 27, 2009)

Will 4 eneloop AA batteries fitted into C cell adapters power this P7 dropin in a 4C [email protected]?


----------



## Gene43 (Jan 27, 2009)

Not very well. The driver really needs 5v under load to perform as intended. It will function down to 4.5v, but output is reduced to about half.


----------



## onenate (Jan 27, 2009)

OK my third drop in and first for a mag.
The first was the M60F and it is truly like a 100 watt bulb in my pocket. Pull it out and light everything within 50 yards in front of me :twothumbs

Just gota try this out. 

Now the waiting 
nate


----------



## BigMHoff (Jan 28, 2009)

I just got the C cell size! And a strike bezel and glass breaking tailcap! Now I just need some batteries. And a glass lens. Oh, and a C cell Mag Lite!!  


Which size C cell Mag Lite would work with 3 18650's? Would this be the best set-up?

Would it be worth it to run lithium C's? Brighter? How much more run time? Are they available?


----------



## elumen8 (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW!!!! I posted a question about the possibility of these just a few days ago on another Malkoff P7 thread and got no answer. I'm glad this came up today. Of course I'm too late for this batch...Now waiting for the next batch of available units is torture.

Btw...some of you that went to the last SJ party may remember I wanted to do a Mag P7 mod...this makes it so much easier LOL :twothumbs

-JB


----------



## bigchelis (Jan 28, 2009)

With 2 or 3 Rechargeable (C size) 3.7v to 4.2v 3300mAh from Lighthound how long would it run?

My guess is it will be for 4 to 6 hours


----------



## AOBRICK (Jan 28, 2009)

Gene43 said:


> Please don't beat yourself with a rubber hose. If you don't like it, I will of course make it right by you.


 
Knowing the quality of your work, I don't even own the above mentioned rubber hose. 

Your modules have served by my side on duty, taken the abuse and shock of being mounted on my AR-15. Dropped, kicked, thrown, and drowned. 

You clearly put yourself into your work. I really appericate the personal service and dedication You and Cathy put into your products, which is why I don't feel any anxiety about my latest purchase. (impulse buy)

I'm curious to see how it performs with 6 plain old D Alk's

Sincerely Anthony Ogline

PS I was going to send this as a PM however I feel it sits well here.(even to those who hath scorned me in the past for being too "pro-USA made")


----------



## ace0001a (Jan 29, 2009)

AOBRICK said:


> Knowing the quality of your work, I don't even own the above mentioned rubber hose.
> 
> Your modules have served by my side on duty, taken the abuse and shock of being mounted on my AR-15. Dropped, kicked, thrown, and drowned.
> 
> ...



Great words for Gene and I completely agree. Gene's products are top notch and I can't see why anyone would worry about any issues with them.

As for the whole "pro made in the USA" thing, I feel it's a global economy and as a consumer that I like to keep my options open...but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Gene43 (Jan 29, 2009)

With 6 alkaline D's it will work, but it wants to be fed 1.6 amps at 9v. You probably won't get full output for very long.


----------



## 300winmag (Jan 29, 2009)

In line for a triple.... or a quad :devil:


----------



## john2551 (Jan 30, 2009)

300winmag said:


> In line for a triple.... or a quad :devil:


 
WOW! I was thinking the same thing! A triple or quad would be awesome!

Gene is this possible or a just a fantasy?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 30, 2009)

Considering how much heat it would generate, I'm guessing not; but I'm in for one anyway!!!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## john2551 (Jan 30, 2009)

RunningDave said:


> Thanks for the help. Money is no object is my price range.
> I'll look for those C sized Li-ion batteries, but I can't seem to find a charger for those darn things. If all else fails, I think I'm gonna go with 2X 18650's since I already have a charger for it.


 
Here is the charger: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=160022


----------



## RichM (Jan 30, 2009)

RunningDave said:


> On Gene's site, it states the power requirement is 2-3 lithium rechargeables or 6-9 NIMH batteries.
> 
> How do you get 2-3 lithium rechargeables to work? Do they make C or D sized lithiums?
> 
> thanks



I use PVC pipe cut to length and adjust the spring length.

For 2x18650 in a 2D light I use 3/4" PVC with half of a coupling on each end to center it in the flashlight.

I make a series of them end-to-end and then saw through the couplings. I can make quite a few in a short time. A tiny amount of adhesive before sawing to keep the coupling on. (I mount a fine tooth blade backwards on the saw for a clean cut.)

Overall length (not all that critical):
2D (2x18650) = 5" (127mm)
3D (3x18650) = 7 1/4 " (184mm)

To run 4C's in a 3D Mag body I use 1" PVC cut to 7 3/8" without couplings. I cut a few more of these while I had the saw set up.

Rich

For example:


----------



## RunningDave (Jan 30, 2009)

john2551 said:


> Here is the charger: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=160022



Thanks for the heads up. But I'm gonna go a different route with 3X 18500's. This way, I won't have to worry about the length for a 3 C-cell Maglight and I already have the charger.


----------



## RunningDave (Jan 30, 2009)

RichM said:


> I use PVC pipe cut to length and adjust the spring length.
> 
> For 2x18650 in a 2D light I use 3/4" PVC with half of a coupling on each end to center it in the flashlight.
> 
> ...



Thanks for ideas. I just bought that size pvc for my C-cell maglight and noticed I need to take out a little bit of the diameter for the pvc pipe. The I.D. for the C-cell maglight is right at about 1 inch. The O.D. of the pipe is a little over 1 inch.


----------



## RunningDave (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, I just got mine.  

3 C-cell maglight. I decided to use 3 18500's. 

simply amazing. Thanks Gene!


----------



## Gene43 (Jan 30, 2009)

3/4 inch sila-flex landscape pipe will fit in a Mag C and will accomodate 18650's nicely. I found it at Lowe's in the underground sprinkler section. A five foot piece cost about $2.50


----------



## BigMHoff (Feb 1, 2009)

Gene43 said:


> 3/4 inch sila-flex landscape pipe will fit in a Mag C and will accomodate 18650's nicely. I found it at Lowe's in the underground sprinkler section. A five foot piece cost about $2.50



Unfortunately, New York Lowe's and Home Depot's don't have sprinkler stuff over the winter. Nor do they have C cell maglites!! I got some 3/4" pvc and hope to make that work. I cant believe I went to Target, Lowes, and Home Depot and nobody had a 3C maglite! Thank god for Amazon.


----------



## BigMHoff (Feb 1, 2009)

So what's the better way to go? 2x18650? Or 3x18500? I already have the 18650's and think it would be easier to charge in a 2 bay charger, but what would the benefit of 3x18500 be? Runtime?


----------



## donn_ (Feb 1, 2009)

Mine arrived. I'm running it in a stretched 2D, with a 3" head and smooth reflector. I'm using 3x 26650 A123 (LiFePO4) cells, for around 10V.







Great work, Gene! Awesome beam! :twothumbs


----------



## Mong (Feb 1, 2009)

How would this guy run with 123 primaries? Would the draw be too much for them for short bursts of light (less than a minute most of the time)?


----------



## Cydonia (Feb 1, 2009)

Well... Malkoff has _done it again_. What more can I say? 
RunningDave, that beamshot on the wall looks smooth and just awesome.



Gene43 said:


> 3/4 inch sila-flex landscape pipe will fit in a Mag C and will accomodate 18650's nicely. I found it at Lowe's in the underground sprinkler section. A five foot piece cost about $2.50



*Very* useful information to know. Thanks!


----------



## damn_hammer (Feb 3, 2009)

fyi, looks like the mag d size p7 drop in is available again. just ordered one. http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop2/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_2&products_id=27


----------



## rockz4532 (Feb 3, 2009)

say you only use it for short bursts for 10-20 mins. would the alkalines be a choice with this?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 3, 2009)

Sold out again.
I wouldn't consider 12-10 minutes to be short bursts. Alkaline should work as long as you meet the minimum voltage requirements, but it won't be as bright or run as long at high power.


----------



## damn_hammer (Feb 3, 2009)

I plan to use this drop-in with a 3 D cell Maglite, and Energizer lithium AA primaries slotted in a fivemega 9AA to 3D adapter. At 8 x 1.5v each AA in series, this calculates out to 13.5 volts. A single AA dummy cell brings it down 12V as 13.5 exceeds the Malkoff guidelines by half a volt. Not sure if this is being overly cautious or not. Don't want to blow something up, or off.


----------



## USM0083 (Feb 3, 2009)

damn_hammer said:


> I plan to use this drop-in with a 3 D cell Maglite, and Energizer lithium AA primaries slotted in a fivemega 9AA to 3D adapter. At 8 x 1.5v each AA in series, this calculates out to 13.5 volts. A single AA dummy cell brings it down 12V as 13.5 exceeds the Malkoff guidelines by half a volt. Not sure if this is being overly cautious or not. Don't want to blow something up, or off.


 
Fresh L91s are about 1.7 volt out of the package, so be careful.


----------



## onenate (Feb 4, 2009)

I ran 6 new Duracell alkaline's for two hours. At about one hour in you could notice some dimming but it was still very bright out to the end of two hours. The head became hot but not too hot to touch. (the rubber cover on the switch fell out I think due to the heat) When I put the stock incan bulb back in it was yellow and fairly dim but useable for about ten minutes then the batts were flat.
Then I ran 3x18650 with the PVC as Richm suggested in a previous post. I used a short piece of copper pipe with copper caps to make a 1.5 inch filler in a 4d body. It ran for 2hours and 20 minutes before cutoff. The lamp was almost as bright for the entire time.
I think I can make up a 3d body with a mod of the spring and cap but I am out of time to play this week. Next week I will try that. The 4d is pretty light with the 3x18650 cells.
nate


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 4, 2009)

damn_hammer said:


> I plan to use this drop-in with a 3 D cell Maglite, and Energizer lithium AA primaries slotted in a fivemega 9AA to 3D adapter. At 8 x 1.5v each AA in series, this calculates out to 13.5 volts. A single AA dummy cell brings it down 12V as 13.5 exceeds the Malkoff guidelines by half a volt. Not sure if this is being overly cautious or not. Don't want to blow something up, or off.


 
You'll be OK.


----------



## Optik49 (Feb 4, 2009)

_I think it would be a good idea if someone posted in this thread, a chart of battery options / configurations. Such as if you use a 1D you can use…….. 2D you can use…….. 2C……. (If you use PVC pipe use this size length and you can use this battery etc….) I think this will be helpful to a lot of members and new members. However, I will take a step back and let someone with more knowledge then me take it on if they choose to do so._

.
_Just an idea



_


----------



## Alan B (Feb 4, 2009)

I like Malkoff Devices, and I like P7's, but a light this bright needs multiple levels.

My 0.02, ymmv (your mileage may vary).


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Feb 4, 2009)

i tell you what would get me to pull the trigger. a 3x p7 light. im building my own 3d p7, admittedly not regulated but pretty cheap. you give me a 3xp7, even driven at 1000mah per led, and i'd pull that trigger in a heartbeat. any odds of a multi p7 gene?


----------



## BUZ (Feb 4, 2009)

Hmmm very tempting. 


So I could run one of these in a 3D mag with one of fivemega's carriages right?


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/182370

Anyone have any idea what kinda of runtime I would see with 9 2000mah eleloops? Have a ton of them laying around and several 9 cell carriages.




.


----------



## Gene43 (Feb 4, 2009)

Should be close to 1 3/4 hrs.


----------



## john2551 (Feb 5, 2009)

BUZ said:


> Hmmm very tempting.
> 
> 
> So I could run one of these in a 3D mag with one of fivemega's carriages right?
> ...


 
Or if a 3D mag is too big use FiveMega's 8aa>2D adapter: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198633


----------



## ace0001a (Feb 5, 2009)

Alan B said:


> I like Malkoff Devices, and I like P7's, but a light this bright needs multiple levels.
> 
> My 0.02, ymmv (your mileage may vary).



I'm one who prefers single mode flashlights. With a P7, I expect a light canon type flashlight.


----------



## BUZ (Feb 5, 2009)

john2551 said:


> Or if a 3D mag is too big use FiveMega's 8aa>2D adapter: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/198633




Think the 2D needs to be bored to accept the 8AA carriage.


----------



## damn_hammer (Feb 5, 2009)

This is 1 off, but searched, and couldn't find anything. Can anyone provide a link on methods of boring a 2D maglite to accept that AA adapter? Thanks


----------



## Alan B (Feb 5, 2009)

damn_hammer said:


> This is 1 off, but searched, and couldn't find anything. Can anyone provide a link on methods of boring a 2D maglite to accept that AA adapter? Thanks



It is either a quad-bore, or an overall increase in bore. Not much needs to be taken out for some cells, others are thicker and require more.

the overall increase in bore is a deep boring operation on a lathe that can take the [email protected] body diameter. Some folks hone them, which is slow and messy.

There are also machinists on the forums that do that for you.

Here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156080


----------



## BUZ (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes a quad bore is needed and Jesus Hernandez does top notch work!


----------



## jac2001 (Feb 5, 2009)

Any outdoor beam shots??? Please??


----------



## BigMHoff (Feb 7, 2009)

Finally got it together! I used a 3C mag with a glass lens and a sanded down piece of 3/4" pvc to carry 2x18650.

It rocks. :candle: Lights up the tops of BIG oak trees like a flood light. I tried taking some beam pics, but my Blackberry sucks. Nothing came out well.


----------



## BigMHoff (Feb 7, 2009)

Has anybody tried a smooth reflector?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Feb 7, 2009)

jac2001 said:


> Any outdoor beam shots??? Please??


+1...


----------



## copierguy_mobile (Feb 7, 2009)

C and D size P7's are back in stock on Gene's site.

-Greg


----------



## sunsync (Feb 8, 2009)

I feel foolish having directly emailed Gene about battery configurations without first reading this thread. I just ordered a D-cell P7 drop-in, thinking that initially I would use 3 primary lithium cells until I figured out a lower cost alternative, that is until I saw the price of the D cells (Saft and Xeno). I do believe these cells fall within the voltage requirements needed to appropriately power the Malkoff P7, but can anyone recommend a more cost effective and safe primary lithium D cell solution?

I've already installed one of Gene's SS P4 drop-in's into one of my Mags but since I'm a newbie, I am not sure I fully understand how to configure a Fivemega solution for an identical Mag 3 D cell light with a P7. If I am reading this thread correctly, I should be able to power this unit with Fivemega's 9AA to 3D adaptor, without boring, without dummy batteries and without any further modifications other than to add 9 AA Eneloops. 

Also, would someone please suggest the best charger for this 9 battery pack, without having to take it apart. My concern is that I may not be charging the batteries evenly, i.e., that some batteries may be overcharged, others undercharged? I don't trust myself to select the correct charger from the earlier links in this thread. 

Obviously I'm lacking some basic electronic knowledge, not sure if Fivemega's adaptors put the batteries in parallel or series. After some reading, I'm assuming each group of 3 batteries are wired in parallel, and the 3 groups of cells are wired in series. 

I'm open to any other battery configurations such as suggestions how to use AW's 14500 Lithium or other size cells as long as I do not have to machine the host. For now I do not want to use Gene's PVC solution for 18650's either, although I perhaps later. My object is brightness over runtime, but runtime will be taken into consideration to some extent.

Last question, would the addition of a boro lense change or distort the beam characteristics of the reflector Gene includes with this unit? I'm assuming this lense is neutral but more robust (less breakable than the stock lense) and more heat resistant.

Please don't hesitate to point me to links for education. This forum is an amazing resource and I thank y'all in advance for assistance. I cannot believe how quickly and expensively I was sucked into this hobby and forum, when all I was looking for was one "good" flashlight and brighter bulbs for my mags.


----------



## copierguy_mobile (Feb 8, 2009)

sunsync said:


> I feel foolish having directly emailed Gene about battery configurations without first reading this thread. I just ordered a D-cell P7 drop-in, thinking that initially I would use 3 primary lithium cells until I figured out a lower cost alternative, that is until I saw the price of the D cells (Saft and Xeno). I do believe these cells fall within the voltage requirements needed to appropriately power the Malkoff P7, but can anyone recommend a more cost effective and safe primary lithium D cell solution?
> 
> I've already installed one of Gene's SS P4 drop-in's into one of my Mags but since I'm a newbie, I am not sure I fully understand how to configure a Fivemega solution for an identical Mag 3 D cell light with a P7. If I am reading this thread correctly, I should be able to power this unit with Fivemega's 9AA to 3D adaptor, without boring, without dummy batteries and without any further modifications other than to add 9 AA Eneloops.
> 
> ...



I've been running one of Gene's P4 mag upgrades in a 2D w/ a Fivemega 6AA to 2D adapter and it works great. The adapters are wired in series, so using 6 AA Eneloops gets me a pack that runs between 7.2v (1.2x6) and 9v (1.5x6) at a 2000 mAh capacity. The voltage is closer to the high end right off the charger but I suspect that under load it's closer to 7.2v.

I've been using a smart airsoft/rc charger for mine http://www.batteryjunction.com/unsmch.html. Fivemega will provide the male conector with your adapter. just cut off the airsoft connector and solder on the barrel connector and your good to go.

Like you, I've ordered a Malkoff P7 and a 9AA to 3D adapter. If I load the adapter with Eneloops, it should run 10.8-13.5v at 2000 mAh. I'm going to try it with the charger I already have (it says it's good to 2200 mAh at 12v) but if that doesn't cut it, they have the same charger in a 9.6-18v capacity too http://www.batteryjunction.com/ch-un180.html.

The boro lens should not have an adverse effect on the beam. It will transmit more light than the stock plastic lens but they CAN break. I found out the hard way (dropped one).

-Greg

Didn't mean to go OT. sunsync PM me if you have questions about the set up.


----------



## Roxton (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi folk,

I received the Malkoff P7 Drop-in (Mag D) and killed the LED after first switch on :hairpull:. 

The 14V power of 9 AA primary batteries (fiemega´s 9AA battery holder) destroyed the P7 immediately.
Next time I will use 9AA rechargeable NIMH batteries with ca. 11,5V. Now I will gauging it before. Are 8AA better?


Now I am on the way to repair the drop in. I think this rescue effort is the trouble worth because all other parts of the valuable drop-in shoult be ok.
But I need your help to buy the right components. I never modded a flashlight before.:help:


*) Do the driver unit survived the breakdown?

*) What sort of P7 >bin code< shall I take? 
(CSWOI,CSXOI,DSWOJ...?)

*) Is the little metal plate under the P7 added from Gene or a original 
part of the Soul P7?




Thank you very much for your help!
Greetings


----------



## damn_hammer (Feb 10, 2009)

I powered up my Malkoff P7 3D Mag with a fivemega 9AA to 3D adapter for the first time yesterday. I had 8 Energizer L91's, and one dummy AA cell in the adapter. This light is very bright, but has more flood then I'd like. Any suggestions on how to make this light less floody?


----------



## Alan B (Feb 10, 2009)

damn_hammer said:


> I powered up my Malkoff P7 3D Mag with a fivemega 9AA to 3D adapter for the first time yesterday. I had 8 Energizer L91's, and one dummy AA cell in the adapter. This light is very bright, but has more flood then I'd like. Any suggestions on how to make this light less floody?



Put an aspheric lens on it.


----------



## Donkey Punch (Feb 10, 2009)

damn_hammer said:


> I powered up my Malkoff P7 3D Mag with a fivemega 9AA to 3D adapter for the first time yesterday. I had 8 Energizer L91's, and one dummy AA cell in the adapter. This light is very bright, but has more flood then I'd like. Any suggestions on how to make this light less floody?


 Where else can you get the adapter, looks like fivemega doesn't have anymore available. Im new here so up not up to speed on where and who has what etc.


----------



## damn_hammer (Feb 11, 2009)

This morning the adapters show available.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/182370


----------



## damn_hammer (Feb 11, 2009)

Alan B said:


> Put an aspheric lens on it.



Any suggestions, and links to some of he better aspheric lenses to get for this setup would be appreciated. Looking for something in the middle of laser beam pinpoint, and wall of light for this Mag P7.


----------



## Alan B (Feb 11, 2009)

damn_hammer said:


> Any suggestions, and links to some of he better aspheric lenses to get for this setup would be appreciated. Looking for something in the middle of laser beam pinpoint, and wall of light for this Mag P7.



Here is one review:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202045


----------



## Purrkieset (Feb 15, 2009)

I just put mine in my Maglite 6D. I like it, almost too much flood? I'll try to borrow a camera to take some pictures. 

Does anyone have a "DIRECT" link to a place I can buy an aspherical lens? Do I need anything else besides the lens to make it work? 

All of the links in the previous thread are broken. 


I found this one, 

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1753

Would that work?


----------



## 300winmag (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought putting an aspheric lens on a P7 would make the beam ugly as sin....?


----------



## elumen8 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mong said:


> How would this guy run with 123 primaries? Would the draw be too much for them for short bursts of light (less than a minute most of the time)?


 
I was wondering about this same setup. Anyone want to chime in?

-JB


----------



## Roxton (Feb 17, 2009)

Today Gene propose me a new P7 Dropin for my broken one. 
Thank you for your assurance, Gene. Excellent service :twothumbs

Greetings


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 1, 2009)

BigMHoff said:


> I cant believe I went to Target, Lowes, and Home Depot and nobody had a 3C maglite!
> Thank god for Amazon.



My favorite Mag dealer:

http://www.zbattery.com/Flashlights/2C-4C


.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 1, 2009)

Purrkieset said:


> I just put mine in my Maglite 6D. I like it, almost too much flood? I'll try to borrow a camera to take some pictures.
> 
> Does anyone have a "DIRECT" link to a place I can buy an aspherical lens? Do I need anything else besides the lens to make it work?
> 
> ...



I think you're not taking into account that a P7 light footprint is four times that of any single-die emitter. What you see isn't necessarily flood as much as it's a hotspot that's four times the size of what you'd see with a P4. If you use the stock smooth reflector and adjust it for optimum focus (you'll have a donut hole in the beam of course) that you'll notice it throws quite far. And yeah, using a P7 with an aspherical lens gives unpleasant looking results.


----------



## john2551 (Mar 1, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> My favorite Mag dealer:
> 
> http://www.zbattery.com/Flashlights/2C-4C
> 
> ...


 

My favorite Mag dealer because you can see how many they have in stock of each size: 
http://www.allsparestools.com/ListP...=1000&SubCatID=1001&SubCatName=Maglite+C+Cell


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 1, 2009)

Roxton said:


> Hi folk,
> 
> I received the Malkoff P7 Drop-in (Mag D) and killed the LED after first switch on :hairpull:.
> 
> ...



9 fully charged NiMh AA could be 13 volts off the charger. Let them settle down for awhile and it would be safer. Use 8 and you won't have to worry.

Bill


----------



## redbird (Mar 4, 2009)

I was fortunate to find on of these in stock to put in my Fivemega mod running on 2-18650. I was wondering if anyone has this running on the same batteries. If so, how long is your run time and how is the output?


----------



## Skidmark6 (Mar 5, 2009)

BigMHoff said:


> Has anybody tried a smooth reflector?


 
I am using the D size P7 dropin with a smooth reflector. The throw is ugly. 

I am not impressed with the light considering the cost. It is bright, but from 50-75 yards, it is not significantly brighter than my generic Q5 running on 6V. I got the 9AA to 3D adapter from fivemega (its a nice piece of work and well worth the $39 pricetag) and a set of eneloop batteries. The P7 is significantly brighter than the P4 Malkoff dropin and that is known to throw a beam, but I cant justify the price considering how it only marginally outshines a $20 Q5. I have an aspheric lens on the way, maybe that will make this thing worth playing with. Also bought the crenalated bezel from Malkoff, its nice, again, not sure if its worth the price, and I dont think it will fully protect an aspheric lens.


----------



## RunningDave (Mar 5, 2009)

The Malkoff P7 mag is not too pretty with the smooth reflector. There's a hole in the beam. The stippled reflector fixed all that though.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 5, 2009)

Skidmark6 said:


> I am using the D size P7 dropin with a smooth reflector. The throw is ugly.
> 
> I am not impressed with the light considering the cost. It is bright, but from 50-75 yards, it is not significantly brighter than my generic Q5 running on 6V. I got the 9AA to 3D adapter from fivemega (its a nice piece of work and well worth the $39 pricetag) and a set of eneloop batteries. The P7 is significantly brighter than the P4 Malkoff dropin and that is known to throw a beam, but I cant justify the price considering how it only marginally outshines a $20 Q5. I have an aspheric lens on the way, maybe that will make this thing worth playing with. Also bought the crenalated bezel from Malkoff, its nice, again, not sure if its worth the price, and I dont think it will fully protect an aspheric lens.



I guess I do not understand why you chose a P7 drop in that is know to be a non thrower. There are plenty of drop ins that will out throw the P7. I do not own a P7 drop in or any P7 setup. I have done much research on the attributes of a P7 light, and a thrower it is not, being more of a high lumen flood.

Bill


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 6, 2009)

Skidmark6 said:


> I am using the D size P7 dropin with a smooth reflector. The throw is ugly.
> 
> I am not impressed with the light considering the cost. It is bright, but from 50-75 yards, it is not significantly brighter than my generic Q5 running on 6V. I got the 9AA to 3D adapter from fivemega (its a nice piece of work and well worth the $39 pricetag) and a set of eneloop batteries. The P7 is significantly brighter than the P4 Malkoff dropin and that is known to throw a beam, but I cant justify the price considering how it only marginally outshines a $20 Q5. I have an aspheric lens on the way, maybe that will make this thing worth playing with. Also bought the crenalated bezel from Malkoff, its nice, again, not sure if its worth the price, and I dont think it will fully protect an aspheric lens.



It's common knowledge that multi-die emitters (Osram Ostar, SSCP7, Cree MC-E) will yield an artifacted beam with a donut hole in it. With the Malkoff P7 Mag Drop-in, a P7 costs about 3-4 times more than a P4 and the reliable step-down circuit that drives the P7 is also much more than the one that is in the P4 drop-in. All of that coupled with the high quality and workmanship involved in making the Mag P7 Drop-in is why it costs that 2.5 times more than the P4 one. Actually, a P7 still throws pretty good in a smooth Mag reflector from my experience, but you get more of a big blob of light with a donut hole in it rather than a tight sharp intense hotspot. As I recall, Gene lives on an acorage and so he's got plenty of distant objects to light up and I recall him telling me that he felt a P7 throws pretty good in a Mag. You could always of course get a sputtered or textured reflector to smooth out the beam, but of course you will lose throw there and end up with more flood.




Bullzeyebill said:


> I guess I do not understand why you chose a P7 drop in that is know to be a non thrower. There are plenty of drop ins that will out throw the P7. I do not own a P7 drop in or any P7 setup. I have done much research on the attributes of a P7 light, and a thrower it is not, being more of a high lumen flood.
> 
> Bill



Again I disagree that the P7 makes a poor thrower in a Mag with stock smooth reflector. Granted the beam isn't very pretty, but it still throws fairly good all things considered. I think StefanFS proved that with his own P7 Mag mods:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192740

StefanFS also tried the P7 with an aspheric lens later in that thread and he said he was dissapointed with the results.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe a very light OP on the Mag reflector would work for compromise of throw and flood, or one of the better aftermarket Al reflectors with good quality LOP. A large hotspot with most of lumens in that spot is easier to see at distance than a thin wispy high lux spot.

Bill


----------



## Skidmark6 (Mar 7, 2009)

I was aware of the P7 beam characteristics, I guess I was just hoping for a little bit more WOW factor. The P7 just didnt do it for me, especially compared to an un-named $20 Q5 running on 2x CR123's. I thought the P7 would really blow it away and it just doesnt do it for me. Its definitely brighter, but as far as useful light, they are really too close to call. Ive only tested on a treeline 50-75 yards off, so the yellow tint of the P7 might be the culprit. The Q5 throws white, so it is easier to distinguish what you are looking at considering the green and yellow background of the trees and shrubs. There are plenty of beamshots out there but with my experience the P7 underperforms and the Q5 overperforms. Who knows, but in any case, it was a pleasure doing business with Gene, the order shipped promptly and everything was well packaged. I also appreciate his generous CPF discount. I do like his P4 dropin and highly recommend it. With the advances in small CR123 powered lights, something in a 2-3D size application would need to really be special to stand out. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 8, 2009)

Skidmark6 said:


> I was aware of the P7 beam characteristics, I guess I was just hoping for a little bit more WOW factor. The P7 just didnt do it for me, especially compared to an un-named $20 Q5 running on 2x CR123's. I thought the P7 would really blow it away and it just doesnt do it for me. Its definitely brighter, but as far as useful light, they are really too close to call. Ive only tested on a treeline 50-75 yards off, so the yellow tint of the P7 might be the culprit. The Q5 throws white, so it is easier to distinguish what you are looking at considering the green and yellow background of the trees and shrubs. There are plenty of beamshots out there but with my experience the P7 underperforms and the Q5 overperforms. Who knows, but in any case, it was a pleasure doing business with Gene, the order shipped promptly and everything was well packaged. I also appreciate his generous CPF discount. I do like his P4 dropin and highly recommend it. With the advances in small CR123 powered lights, something in a 2-3D size application would need to really be special to stand out. Just my 2 cents.



It sounds like you were expecting an extreme hotspot with 4 times the intensity out of the P7, but the reality is that you end up with a hotspot that's 4 times larger with a donut hole that doesn't throw quite as far. However, if you can let yourself be wowed by the light immediatly in front of you or within 200 feet, than a quad-die emitter should give that effect when compared to a single-die emitter. It's all about perspective I think. Although again if you look at StefanFS's beamshots, a P7 in a Mag with stock reflector is no slouch in regards to throw. I bet if you strapped 4 Mags together that all have tightly focused P4 emitters in them that you'd probably get what your looking for, although I don't think it'll be too pratical. To each their own I guess.


----------



## jefft (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok, I have drop-in install question. I had e-mailed Gene, but I realized that I should probably not bother him as one of you guys would likely be able to help me. I bought the "C" drop-in. My Mag has the correct serial number. I cannot get the drop-in to lock in the down position. I'm not sure what the set-screw really does as there is nothing for it to "grab" on to or expand into to hold the module in place. All it does is just tighten up to itself and make the heatsink a nice solid cylinder. Then the whole drop-in happily floats on top of the pedestal. Obviously, if the pedestal cannot be locked down, there is a gigantic hole in the center of the beam. Any suggestions?


----------



## BigMHoff (Mar 13, 2009)

Totally loosen the screw, push and fit the whole drop-in all the way down in, against the springiness into the bottom. Tighten the screw. It should expand and push that little wedge against the ring, holding the whole unit down.


----------



## jefft (Mar 13, 2009)

Gene actually came to the rescue. Turns out I was using a jeweler's screwdriver and just wasn't able to create enough torque to lock the drop-in down. I used a regular screwdriver and voila! Reliable P7 output in a 2C mag host. Another excellent Malkoff product!!


----------



## Shagbd (Apr 24, 2009)

ok i just ordered one. 
I plan to run it in a 6 cell D maglite. 
can i run it off 6 NiMH energizers and ger full affect?


----------



## JJay03 (May 22, 2009)

Im thinking about getting one of these for a 2d when they are available. Do you guys replace the stock lens and reflector with something better? I thought about the 2 18650 option any other suggestions? Will a123's fit in a 2d?


----------



## Unclemonkey (May 22, 2009)

JJay03 said:


> Im thinking about getting one of these for a 2d when they are available. Do you guys replace the stock lens and reflector with something better? I thought about the 2 18650 option any other suggestions? Will a123's fit in a 2d?



I would definitely replace the lens with and Ultra clear glass lens. Also, depending what you fancy, maybe a textured reflector?:twothumbs


----------



## JJay03 (May 22, 2009)

Is this a good one?
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2131
and reflector
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=5632


----------



## Unclemonkey (May 22, 2009)

RichM said:


> I use PVC pipe cut to length and adjust the spring length.
> 
> For 2x18650 in a 2D light I use 3/4" PVC with half of a coupling on each end to center it in the flashlight.
> 
> ...



Are the couplings flush end to end with the battery tube? Also, are the couplings glued in place? or just friction? Thank you for the pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alan B (May 23, 2009)

JJay03 said:


> Im thinking about getting one of these for a 2d when they are available. Do you guys replace the stock lens and reflector with something better? I thought about the 2 18650 option any other suggestions? Will a123's fit in a 2d?



2 A123 M1 cells should fit in a 2D. They are a bit longer than a D cell. You may want to use a shorter spring.

They require a sleeve. I cut 1" pvc sections the same length as the cells and bored them on a lathe. Fits nicely.

I've heard that slicing 1" pvc lengthwise works as well, it is just a bit too small on the id.

By the time I stacked 6 of them it doesn't quite fit in a 6D even with no spring at all. Need an extension on that setup.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 3, 2009)

Today I received Malkoff P7 dropin for my old Maglite 6D which has been standing unused several years. Fast delivering, sended the order july 29 and received in 5 days to Sweden.
It's my third Malkoff dropin for me, the other are a 2-3D dropin for my 3D and a 4-6C dropin for my 2C (used with 3xCR123 cells) 
Actually until now I have ordered totally 5 dropins; 2 pieces for friends. One was a gift to a friend who bought a Maglite 2D some years ago, you can guess it was an improvement compared to the standard crypton bulb. The other I ordered for a friend who has an old 3D. The same here; a great improvement...

When I had finished the easy installation of P7 dropin to my 6D, changed to the pre-cut reflector and placed the six 12000mAh NiMh cells I pressed on the button. I was not surprised, and not either dissapointed because I knew the claimed lumen values. This thing is BRIGHT, of course it's superflous to state that it's CONSIDERABLY brighter than 3D with Malkoff 2-3D dropin. When compared to my Fenix lights I estimated the spillbeam intensity to be quite comparable to PD20 at turbomode, and likely also TK10. That is bright taking in consider the total beam area is around 3 times larger. 

Well; everything is relative and some folks used to HID lights maybe would not be very impressed. But now I feel I can justify carrying a flashlight of that size and weight of the 6D. Also I will have a respectable runtime*.*

Malkoff dropins are top-notch products and I am very satisfied with all of them.

I will later post a few beam shots and some measured brightness values. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 4, 2009)

Last night I made some ceiling bounce measurings with my lightmeter.
The result was quite surprising. Estimated with my eyes I had guessed that P7 LED was nearly 3 times brighter than Fenix TK10. The result is that it's close to exactly twice as bright than TK10 and close to 2,5 times brighter than Malkoff 2-3D dropin with 3D.

It's well known that the human eye usually perceive a brightness difference as less than the actual. In this case it was the opposite. 
One explanation surely is that Malkoff P7 provides a colder (appeared as whiter) tint than as well TK10 and 2-3D dropin. On the basis of my own experiences I also use to perceive a colder tinted light as brighter than a warmer tinted though the same actual brightness.

Anyway the Malkoff P7/Maglite 6D is around 2-3 times brighter than standard 6D depending of the choice of incan bulb. 
The beam is very even illuminated and I would describe the beam as a wall of light with decent throw. Only true drawback is that the hotspot will show some unevenesses, or a dark hole in the center, depending of the focus setting. 
But I know this problem shall be solved with a textured reflector.

Regards, Patric


----------

